
2015 is going to be the year of Go - jdkanani
http://dave.cheney.net/2015/03/28/2015-is-going-to-be-the-year-of-go
======
zerr
Sure, if generics and error handling mechanisms will be added to it.

Guys (Go team), please convince Gilad Bracha to spend at least one day with
you...

